# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  ADIFO (All Direction Flying Object), VTOL aircraft, Romania

## Airicist

adifoaircraft.com

youtube.com/@iyiucuslartv2461

vimeo.com/user91027017

----------


## Airicist

ADIFO presentation movie
March 22, 2019




> The ADIFO name comes from All Direction Flying Object. ADIFO is the first flying VTOL aircraft in the world, able to fly in all directions, under the same aerodynamics characteristics. Actually, ADIFO is a special circular wing with high flight performances. Let's say that is the first "flying saucer" in the world which really flies and it's designed to reach in the near future more and more high performances, pretty close to the performances described in the popular culture related to such kind of aircraft. Partners for future developments are welcome!

----------

